# D:\autorun.exe is not a valid Win32 application



## SAAER45

I just bought Medal of Honor: Airborne for PC a couple of minutes ago and after I popped it into the drive and tried to click autorun or setup, I got the message *D:\autorun.exe is not a valid Win32 application *or *D:\EAsetup.exe is not a valid Win32 application*

Any idea what's going on?

John


----------



## Punk

Maybe you bought a version for a different OS


----------



## SAAER45

No, it's running on XP. I don't think that's the problem. 

If it helps, if I try to install it on safe mode, I don't get that message. It lets me install it until I have to enter the serial number. After that, it tells me that the administrator is preventing me from installing this (while I'm on the administrator account).

Why would I get that message when I try to enter setup, but not when it’s on safe mode?


----------



## paratwa

Did you have a demo copy of this game installed?

Also, try what it says on the link. The problem described on the link might lead to the error you are getting.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/891894/en-us


----------



## SAAER45

No...  No demo.

Anyone else? I really want to play my game...


----------



## SAAER45

Just in case anyone else has this problem, I uninstalled the driver for the DVD-Drive, took out the drive, turned on the PC without the drive, put it back in, and it worked fine.


----------

